# Six everyday things with more sugar than Dolmio lasagne sauce



## robert@fm (Apr 16, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/36054494/six-everyday-things-with-more-sugar-than-dolmio-lasagne-sauce

Perhaps not surprisingly, it contains the usual nonsense:



> It's worth pointing out the sugars in this smoothie naturally come from the fruit



No, it isn't. As has often been pointed out on these forums, the human body makes no distinction between "natural" and "added" sugar, nor indeed between sugar and any other carbohydrate — it all turns to blood glucose, and body fat, and cholesterol.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2016)

Sigh!


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm beginning to think the BBC are nowadays hardly any more reliable than the Daily Fail.  There was that Parkrun article the other day; with over 1,600 comments on the previous day's article to choose from, they would have to choose one from the one commentator who is too dumb to know the difference between a company and a business (any group of people united for a common purpose is automatically an unregistered company unless they become a registered one) or to realise that "director" is merely legalese for "trustee of a registered company", and does not imply employment or payment.


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 16, 2016)

Well the chocolate is hardly a surprise is it ...


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 16, 2016)

Not sure what Mars are up to, didn't think any of their sauces were that bad, after all you can't eat tomatoes without getting sugar, they are a fruit!.
if you are only supposed to eat a Dolmio sauce occasionally can you eat a different one the next day.  P.S. I make my own tomatoe/bolognese sauces from Passata. Dolmio is too expensive.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 16, 2016)

I used to make my own tomato soup from passata (seasoned with soy sauce and a pinch of sugar, not a truckload). It tasted vastly better than that sickly-sweet Heinz rubbish.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm surprised Mars have embarked on this line of 'marketing' in an attempt to appear a health conscious, socially responsible company (change the sugar, salt and fat content then instead of warning against eating the stuff too much!) It could result in them having a Ratner experience and backfire badly.

Could still murder a Mars bar at the moment though!


----------

